# Phrag. Tall Tails



## e-spice (Jul 25, 2018)

Unbelievably long petals. I grow this with S/H culture but keep it drier.


----------



## Tom499 (Jul 25, 2018)

Wooooooow!!!!!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 25, 2018)

Where’d you get this from?


----------



## John M (Jul 25, 2018)

Wow! How long?


----------



## NYEric (Jul 25, 2018)

That's crazy! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## abax (Jul 25, 2018)

Wonderful! If that beauty was in my greenhouse, the petals would be on the
floor...WOW!


----------



## troy (Jul 26, 2018)

Wowsers!! How long are those petals??


----------



## e-spice (Jul 26, 2018)

The photo is from a few weeks ago so I don't recall the exact measurements of the petal length. I am fairly sure they were 30 inches or more though. I just remember thinking it was crazy how long they grew!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Aug 9, 2018)

Wow! Gorgeous one!


----------



## blondie (Aug 12, 2018)

Wow what a flower thats amazing.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 15, 2018)

Wow!!!


----------



## eaborne (Aug 16, 2018)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Peru (Aug 16, 2018)

Fantastic!


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 21, 2018)

Amazing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 25, 2018)

All the above!


----------

